# What does COBRA insurance cost per month?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Those that have used it, I'm currious what it runs now. I'm calculating a 6 months living expense and want to add this in to the figures in case my family ever had to get it.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

When they offered it to me it was in the $370 range but that was 3 years ago!


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

I was recently offered in the $450/mo range to cover me and kidlings. I declined.


----------

